# ~INEVITABLE CREATIONZ~



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SOME FRAMES IVE DONE!!....NOTTHING CRAZY BUT IM GETTING THERE....   



I DID THIS FRAME IN TWO DAYS












A SCHWINN I DID


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

MINE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NEXT!!16'' SEMI


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DOING SOMETHING INEVITABLE TO IT!!...ILL POST SOME PICS OF THE PROGRESS LATER


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looking good main keep it up get you filler done and get a harbor freight spray gone and some high build primer


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I GOT THOSE ALREADY HOMIE!>...THANX!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

Klean work homie keep up the good work...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I DID BODY WORK ON "PRINCESS UNIQUE"


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 21 2010, 03:46 PM~16679681
> *Klean work homie keep up the good work...
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

"LA PRECIOSA"....DIAMOND TANK N SKIRTS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DOING SOMETHING CRAZY TO IT!!!!.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 03:42 PM~16679652
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 03:47 PM~16679686
> *I DID BODY WORK ON "PRINCESS UNIQUE"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

TAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ PERRO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Feb 21 2010, 03:51 PM~16679719
> *TAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ PERRO
> *


THANX HOMIE~


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SOMETHING I GOT FOR 30 BUCKZ









BUT THEN


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DONE IT LONG TIME AGO!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ALSO DONE WORK ON CARS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

nice work bro!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 02:48 PM~16679696
> *"LA PRECIOSA"....DIAMOND TANK N SKIRTS
> 
> 
> ...


sac towns old forks????


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 21 2010, 03:59 PM~16679788
> *sac towns old forks????
> *


YES!!...MY CUZIN GOT THEM!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 21 2010, 03:58 PM~16679780
> *nice work bro!
> *


THANX HOMIE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

wachalo !!! T T T!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

good work


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice work


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

keep up the good work homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

nice work homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM DOGG LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

NICE HOMIE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THANX EVERYBODY!!!!.....ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS LATER!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 03:00 PM~16679797
> *THANX HOMIE!!!
> *


i hate doing body work! im gonna have to send some of my stuff to you one day!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 21 2010, 07:57 PM~16681937
> *i hate doing body work! im gonna have to send some of my stuff to you one day!
> *


WHENEVERZ BRO!!....I GOT ENOUGH PATIENCE TO DO IT!!....THIS IS WUT I ENJOY DOING!!....WORKIN ON LOWRIDERS!!!....MY LIFESTYLE!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 06:59 PM~16681972
> *WHENEVERZ BRO!!....I GOT ENOUGH PATIENCE TO DO IT!!....THIS IS WUT I ENJOY DOING!!....WORKIN ON LOWRIDERS!!!....MY LIFESTYLE!!
> *


thats great to hear man keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Fleetangel, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, MELLOMAN

WUZ UP FELLAS!!!....THANX FOR CRUZIN BY!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

KEEP PUSHIN ..CALITO U DOING REAL GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.. GOODTIMES.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16682131
> *KEEP PUSHIN ..CALITO U DOING REAL GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.. GOODTIMES.
> *


THANX BRO!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16682407
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE.
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 21 2010, 04:58 PM~16679778
> *ALSO DONE WORK ON CARS
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Yeah but the finished product was horrible.:twak: keep up with the practice. :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 23 2010, 02:52 AM~16697495
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *


thanx carnal!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 23 2010, 04:50 PM~16702975
> *Lol Yeah but the finished product was horrible.:twak:  keep up with the practice.  :roflmao:
> *


IVE LEARNED A LOT SINCE THEN!!!...THATS WHY I DONT QUIT!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE WORK CARNAL


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 12:20 AM~16708210
> *IVE LEARNED A LOT SINCE THEN!!!...THATS WHY I DONT QUIT!
> *


You haven't learned how to make things right.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 24 2010, 05:33 PM~16714414
> *You haven't learned how to make things right.
> *


ITS OKAY!!!!....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 24 2010, 12:49 AM~16708841
> *NICE WORK CARNAL
> *


THANX BRO!!!!...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THATS RIGHT HOMIE KEEP UP YOUR GOOD WORK HOMIE. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 23 2010, 10:20 PM~16708210
> *IVE LEARNED A LOT SINCE THEN!!!...THATS WHY I DONT QUIT!
> *


Its Good that you have not Quit. But what is not ok is that you chose to practice on a car that has been around for a minute and belongs to a person whom has passed away. This car has alot of sentimental value to the new Owner (Michael) his younger brother and you ruined it and have chosen not to do nothing about it. I don't see how that is ok, But all bullshit aside Good Luck with your new Ventures!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 24 2010, 07:50 PM~16715871
> *Its Good that you have not Quit. But what is not ok is that you chose to practice on a car that has been around for a minute and belongs to a person whom has passed away. This car has alot of sentimental value to the new Owner (Michael)  his younger brother and you ruined it and have chosen not to do nothing about it. I don't see how that is ok, But all bullshit aside Good Luck with your new Ventures!
> *


THANX!!!!...U KNOW WUT A BEGINNER HAS TO GO THROUGH TO BECOME GOOD!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 24 2010, 11:08 PM~16718743
> *THANX!!!!...U KNOW WUT A BEGINNER HAS TO GO THROUGH TO BECOME GOOD!
> *


DONT TRIP FLEETANGEL EVERYONE MAKES MESTAKES. NOBODY IS PERFECT!!! GOOD TIMES FOR LIFE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LIL HOMIE...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

NICE WORK THATS A GT ARTIST :cheesy: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES B.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

keep up the good work loko


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

thanx ppl!!!....U GUYS MOTIVATE ME TO DO BETTER N BETTER!!!!.... :cheesy:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 25 2010, 10:55 PM~16729631
> *thanx ppl!!!....U GUYS MOTIVATE ME TO DO BETTER N BETTER!!!!.... :cheesy:
> *


wats up p.m me.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 25 2010, 10:56 PM~16729643
> *wats up p.m me.
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 25 2010, 10:55 PM~16729631
> *thanx ppl!!!....U GUYS MOTIVATE ME TO DO BETTER N BETTER!!!!.... :cheesy:
> *



FOOO GOODTIMES ALWAYS HAS YOUR BACK WE NEVER LET SOLDIER DOWN YOUR FAMILY DOGG. WE HERE TO HELP YOU OUT IF YOU NEED IT. ILL BE SENDING YOU A FRAME SOON ONCE I GET THE GIRLS FRAME ....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:59 PM~16729681
> *FOOO GOODTIMES ALWAYS HAS YOUR BACK WE NEVER LET SOLDIER DOWN YOUR FAMILY DOGG. WE HERE TO HELP YOU OUT IF YOU NEED IT. ILL BE SENDING YOU A FRAME SOON ONCE I GET THE GIRLS FRAME ....
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE!!!....





I GOT SPECIALS FOR EVERYBODY RIGHT NOW!!!....LIMITED TIME ONLY!!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Feb 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16738770
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUD UP HOMIE!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2010, 12:02 AM~16729705
> *FOR SURE HOMIE!!!....
> I GOT SPECIALS FOR EVERYBODY RIGHT NOW!!!....LIMITED TIME ONLY!!
> *



2 POR 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 27 2010, 11:35 AM~16741861
> *2 POR 1  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Mar 5 2010, 01:29 AM~16803008
> * TTT
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE!!!...GOOD LUCK AT AZ!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WHAT IT DO FLEET WHERE THE GT FAM AT :wave: 

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES B.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY MY BOY I NEED SOME WORK DONE ON MY NEW GIRLS FRAME. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 13 2010, 02:14 PM~16881052
> *HEY MY BOY I NEED SOME WORK DONE ON MY NEW GIRLS FRAME.  :biggrin:
> *


whenever homie!!!....i got a big space to work on bikes now!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 18 2010, 08:44 PM~16932364
> *whenever homie!!!....i got a big space to work on bikes now!
> *


pm me a price front and back bondo


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NEW PICS COMING UP!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ANOTHER FRAME I DID A FEW WEEKS AGO....


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 19 2010, 08:57 PM~16940296
> *ANOTHER FRAME I DID A FEW WEEKS AGO....
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: nice


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 19 2010, 06:10 PM~16940410
> *:cheesy: nice
> *


THANX!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

~~~NEW BIGGER BODY SHOP~~~


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WORKIN ON!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

26 SOMETHING INEVITABLE TO BE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

IMA PAINT THIS ONE!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 25 2010, 04:13 PM~17000538
> *TTT
> *


WHAT UP HOMMIE I AM BACK CARNAL!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Mar 25 2010, 08:53 PM~17003581
> *WHAT UP HOMMIE I AM BACK CARNAL!!
> *


FINALLY BRO!!!...WHERE HAVE U BEEN?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

something i worked on a while bak ago....just did the bondo work


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE............ uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> SOME FRAMES IVE DONE!!....NOTTHING CRAZY BUT IM GETTING THERE....
> I DID THIS FRAME IN TWO DAYS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THATS NOT CARDBOARD!!!...THATS SHEETMETAL....BUT GOT RUSTY CUZ I LEFT IT OUTSIDE WHEN IT RAINED......I HAD A PROBLEM JUST LIKE URS LAST YEAR WHEN I BOUGHT A FRAME WITH BONDO DONE N WHEN I TRIED TO PAINT IT THE BONDO CRACKED N I SAW IT WAS MADE OUT OF CARDBOARD....THAT GOT ME PISSED N SINCE THEN IVE BEEN RATHERING BUILD MY OWN BIKES!!....SO NO IVE NEVER USED CARDBOARD BEFORE!!!....N I NEVER WILL!!...I WELD THE SHEETMETAL FIRST THEN TRY TO USE AS LESS BONDO AS I CAN!!!.....THAT PART THAT U SEE WITH NO BONDO WASNT TOUCHED BY BONDO AT ALL!!!


LOOK AT THE INSIDE ONCE I PRIMERED IT.....AS U CAN TELL IT HAS NO BONDO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 09:29 AM~17016179
> *
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

U KNOW ANYONE WANTS TO BUY A GIRLS FRAME 20 INCH


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2010, 10:59 AM~17016336
> *U KNOW ANYONE WANTS TO BUY A GIRLS FRAME 20 INCH
> *


quanto


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2010, 09:59 AM~17016336
> *U KNOW ANYONE WANTS TO BUY A GIRLS FRAME 20 INCH
> *


SOME GUY FROM THE ELA CHAPTER IS LOOKING FOR TWO FOR HIS DAUGHTERS I THINK


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2010, 02:28 PM~17017842
> *SOME GUY FROM THE ELA CHAPTER IS LOOKING FOR TWO FOR HIS DAUGHTERS I THINK
> *


LOL IM FROM THE ELA CHAPTER, :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:53 PM~17068981
> *LOL IM FROM THE ELA CHAPTER,  :wow:
> *


ASSTEK64.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NEED HELP ON THIS ONE!!!.....WHICH ONE DO U THINK LOOKS BETTER????

OPTION (A)









OPTION (B)









OPTION ©










THE BACK UPPER PIPE IS GONNA BE GONE!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

A AND C TOGETHER IS WHAT I THINK


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 8 2010, 06:12 AM~17132263
> *A AND C TOGETHER IS WHAT I THINK
> *


YEAH HUH!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 11:40 AM~17134563
> *YEAH HUH!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats new ?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 10 2010, 11:19 AM~17152506
> *whats new ?
> *


NOT MUGH BRO....JUST WORKIN ON A 16" N A 26".....WUT ABOUT U BRO?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm thinking of doing a trike next. :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 10 2010, 03:02 PM~17153453
> *i'm thinking of doing a trike next.  :cheesy:
> *


DID U FINISH THE OTHER ONE?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not yet. need more money.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 10 2010, 04:19 PM~17153904
> *not yet. need more money.
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE EM OUT!!.....HEY R U GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW IN SAN JO ON JULY?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 01:08 AM~17164957
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69+Apr 12 2010, 09:14 AM~17167606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUZ UP BROTHERS!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE FRAMES


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 03:39 PM~17171028
> *NICE FRAMES
> *


thanx homie....nothing crazy yet....but wuts comin will make my work better!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 15 2010, 07:04 PM~17206259
> *GoodTimes familia reppin hard
> Street Low Magazine. . . .on stands now!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

FALLEN ANGEL!....ALMOST FINISH!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 10:22 PM~17395465
> *FALLEN ANGEL!....ALMOST FINISH!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 5 2010, 10:48 PM~17406207
> *looking good.
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ALRIGHT ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I HAVENT POST ANY UPDATES!!....WELL I GOT A FEW PROJECTS WHICH IM WORKIN ON RITE NOW....
GOT A
SCHWINN FRAME 20" GOING SEMI..
SCHWINN FRAME 16" FULL
A PEDAL CAR LOWRING THE BACK RITE NOW GONNA GIVE IT A TRY TO MY PAINT SKILLS....
26" GOING FULL
A 20" LADY'S FRAME MILD WITH DIAMOND TANK


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THIS IS A FRAME I DID A FEW MONTHS AGO....JUST GOT PAINTED BY SOME OTHER GUY!.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2010, 11:22 PM~17395465
> *FALLEN ANGEL!....ALMOST FINISH!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17921913
> *ALRIGHT ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I HAVENT POST ANY UPDATES!!....WELL I GOT A FEW PROJECTS WHICH IM WORKIN ON RITE NOW....
> GOT A
> SCHWINN FRAME 20" GOING SEMI..
> ...


 :0 POST PIC WHEN YOU DO I AM SURE YOU WILL GET GOOD AT IT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 29 2010, 08:56 PM~17922165
> *:0  POST PIC WHEN YOU DO I AM SURE YOU WILL GET GOOD AT IT
> *


I WILL!>>..HOPE ITS READY FOR THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ON AUGUST 1ST.....IMA BE PUTTING A SMALL SOUND SYSTEM IN THE BACK.....


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:34 PM~17921933
> *THIS IS A FRAME I DID A FEW MONTHS AGO....JUST GOT PAINTED BY SOME OTHER GUY!.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wickedstylo1965 (Jun 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:34 PM~17921933
> *THIS IS A FRAME I DID A FEW MONTHS AGO....JUST GOT PAINTED BY SOME OTHER GUY!.....
> 
> 
> ...


is it a 20 inch


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wickedstylo1965_@Jul 6 2010, 11:47 PM~17980312
> *is it a 20 inch
> *


YUP!...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:44 PM~17922033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BOOTY KIT.ON YOUR BIKE HOMIE... :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2010, 08:44 PM~17922033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ANOTHER PROJECT I WORKED ON TODAY


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SANDED IT DOWN


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOLD MICRO FLAKE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CANDY


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

THIS RIGHT HERE FEELS LIKE CHRISTMASS!!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sick homie u get down on the da pedal car


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

WET LOOK


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

FINSL PRODUT


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

FINAL PRODUCT*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Sick homie u get down on the da pedal car


GRACIAS G


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking good bro....like the color....keep it up....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Looking good bro....like the color....keep it up....


THANX BRO!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> GRACIAS G


Ur welcome u will have more pix too post soon haga


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

IF I PAINT MY FRAME TOMORROW ILL POST THE PICS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 482090





INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 482092





INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 482093
> WET LOOK





INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 482095
> FINSL PRODUT


looking sick


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

lesstime said:


> looking sick


THANX HOMIE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me some time


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

lesstime said:


> pm me some time


ILL GET AT U IN A LIL BIT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> IF I PAINT MY FRAME TOMORROW ILL POST THE PICS


Wa frame


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Wa frame


 MY 20'' TRIKE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pedal car is clean. Just need pinstripe n gold leaf n those patterns will stand out even mOre....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> THANX BRO!


Your welcome bro....you do good work I'm still learning the paint deal what color your bike going be?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

dee_5o5 said:


> Your welcome bro....you do good work I'm still learning the paint deal what color your bike going be?


ORIENTAL BLUE CANDY


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> MY 20'' TRIKE


Orale sick sick


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 489122
> View attachment 489123
> View attachment 489124
> View attachment 489125
> View attachment 489121


Dammm u got down homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I WAS GONNA LEAVE IT PINK HOMIE...LOL


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> I WAS GONNA LEAVE IT PINK HOMIE...LOL


Hahaha da wuda been a sick color wa is it base coat I wa


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Hahaha da wuda been a sick color wa is it base coat I wa


A LIL BIT OF FLAKE WITH PNK CLEAR


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> A LIL BIT OF FLAKE WITH PNK CLEAR


Orale das sick a lil tiger I have wud look sick like da


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Orale das sick a lil tiger I have wud look sick like da


BRING IT OVER!!! LOOK FOR ALL THE FRAMES U GOT!!! NEED MONEY!LOL


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> BRING IT OVER!!! LOOK FOR ALL THE FRAMES U GOT!!! NEED MONEY!LOL


Hahaga I'll hook u up with some frames so u can paint n sale haha


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Hahaga I'll hook u up with some frames so u can paint n sale haha


MMMM WE'LLL TALK ALRATO


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> MMMM WE'LLL TALK ALRATO


Hahaha Orale pues


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 489947


Looking good brother


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

THANX HOMIE! :h5:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 482095
> FINSL PRODUT


that looks tight bro


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> that looks tight bro


Thanx brother! How's it going?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

To
The
Top!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> Thanx brother! How's it going?


Good working alot trying to make my ass down south an kick it lol how bout you bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> Good working alot trying to make my ass down south an kick it lol how bout you bro


FIRME HOPE TO SEE U SOON....IVE BEEN WORKING LIKE CRAZY!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

NEW STUFF....APPLE RED CANDY STILL NOT DONE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Get down homie


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

lesstime said:


> Get down homie


THANX BRO!...IM REALLY LUCKY TOHAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO WORK AT THE SHOP WHERE IM AT....I GOT TO WORK ON SOME OF MY DREAM [email protected]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Sweet keep it up doing good bro


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

